# gentoo installieren - Frage zu Kapitel 8 - env-update

## CabalRAF

Hi,

ich bin gerade zum ersten mal dabei ein gentoo-system (minimal) aufzuspielen. Leider hänge ich grad bei der Anleitung in Kapitel 8 fest: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8

Hier steht ganz unten, man soll folgenden Befehl ausführen:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Danach fliegt man aus der chroot-Umgebung raus und landet auf der livecd im ordner init.d

Muss ich nun wieder chroot ausführen? Und falls ja, wie? Denn einfach die Befehle aus Kapitel 6 ausführen geht leider nicht. (cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/: no such file or directory)

(mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc does not exist)

Grüße

Cabal

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Hört sich mehr so an als ob du irgendwo einen Fehler beim chroot hast. evtl mal die gemounteten Sachen überprüfen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Oder aber du bist immer noch im chroot und der Teil "source /etc/profile" ersetzt schlicht den Wert für PS1, so dass der kleine Text "(chroot) " nicht mehr drin steht.  :Wink: 

```
 # grep PS1 /etc/profile

        # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

                PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

        PS1="${USER:-$(whoami 2>/dev/null)}@$(uname -n 2>/dev/null) \$ "
```

Ich tippe also ganz stark darauf, dass du nicht aus dem chroot rausgeflogen bist.

Ein Hinweis, warum ich darauf komme dies zu vermuten, ist, dass du schreibst du wärst in "/etc/init.d". Laut Handbuch müsstest du dort nach dem Abschnitt "Netzwerk beim Systemstart aktivieren" auch sein, und zwar im chroot.  :Smile: 

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hört sich so an, als ob du beim mounten (Kapitel 6) was vergessen hast:

```

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

----------

## tomk

Moved from Deutsche Dokumentation to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

